# What is this living in the neighbors house? Calling Exterminators



## Turbo1002 (Apr 23, 2017)

So, our neighbor comes over in a panic. I knew something has been wrong because they have had many different exterminator companies at their house lately. Long story short there is something leaving dropping all over their house between the hours of 2-4 in the afternoon . It is always under either under a bed or couch. Usually, 2 to 3 droppings a day. The house is a two story colonial with an Attic and basement. Droppings have been found on the second floor and first floor about three or four feet from the supply registers. Nothing in the basement or attic. A few companies have said flying squirrels but when they get there and see the droppings, confusion sets in. I think the creature is using the forced air duct work to travel since there are no registers in the attic or basement but then what is it eating? How is it getting in and out? If, it is using the attic and traveling down the walls to the first floor and then getting out of the walls or through the recessed lighting wouldn't i see the attic insulation all over the place? Droppings in the attic as well? I am not seeing that. If it is living in the forced air duct work maybe a snake?They do not hear anything moving through the house. Can anyone help out from looking at the droppings? I can provide pictures of anything if it can help this situation out. Central , NJ


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a motion activated " game camera", set it up and get a picture of whatever is using the place as a toilet.

Game camera = an outdoor camera to set up on trails and such to photograph what is using the trail.

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Something the size of a possum. Look up under the bed box springs couches and chairs for holes in the fabric


----------



## Turbo1002 (Apr 23, 2017)

They have kept all the doors closed. So, how can it travel to different rooms? The register vents are pretty small. They have the metal adjustable ones. Maybe 1/2 wide , six inches long.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think you need the camera that Ed suggested.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've never seen snake droppings but googled "snake droppings pictures NJ" and hit more and those in the post sure look like snake droppings. And it would make sense that they aren't seeing it as they are very elusive, they feel the vibrations in the floor.

Strange the exterminators did not have an explanation. If a snake you will need a motion sensing game camera that doesn't rely on infrared, snakes are cold blooded. They can also go a long time between feeding. Being cold season it would not be venturing outside much unless you get a really warm day.

Check that google search and see if it looks the same to you.

Bud


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> I've never seen snake droppings but googled "snake droppings pictures NJ" and hit more and those in the post sure look like snake droppings. And it would make sense that they aren't seeing it as they are very elusive, they feel the vibrations in the floor.
> 
> Strange the exterminators did not have an explanation. If a snake you will need a motion sensing game camera that doesn't rely on infrared, snakes are cold blooded. They can also go a long time between feeding. Being cold season it would not be venturing outside much unless you get a really warm day.
> 
> ...


OMG... :surprise: I have major snakaphobia. If there was one in my house leaving "trails" I think I would just have a cardio malfarction..big time.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are the droppings of the ever elusive "expanding dung beetle." Native to Scandinavia it was brought to the Ny NJ, Pa region in the 1800,s on trade ships. Though the beetle itself is less than 1/2" in size, it has a voracious appetite and the unique ability to concentrate its fecal matter whereupon expulsion, and contact with air and moisture, can expand to 100X its original size.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

You can pick up security cameras pretty cheaply that can record continuously, or only when triggered by motion. Under couches, you'd probably want infrared capability, which most of them support.

That's a really good puzzle you've got there. I wonder if there's a university nearby with a department (veterinary? Agriculture? Biology?) which might help with the analysis of the evidence.

Your theory about the vents being the mode of access makes some sense. Maybe it's possible to block off some of them to limit the area you'd need to surveil, as well as help confirm/disprove that theory.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

A University is a good suggestion.
If you have any floors near where you think it is traveling that don't have carpeting a light dusting of flour might leave some tell tale signs to help identify what it is.

Bud


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

I can tell you that is not even close to snake droppings.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

That "snake" would have to be a 20 foot python:vs_laugh:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like **** droppings to me


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

OP, 
Can you tell us please if the neighbor has any pets and or kids?


----------

